# Largo/St. Pete area report for 20 Oct



## Spork (Oct 20, 2007)

Been fishing for the last 3 weeks off the beach down here and catching tons of spanish mackerel and even a few kings, so decided to try something different today.

Fished a few mangrove spots and some grass flats with only a couple of small trout so decided to head to the Skyway and catch some spanish for dinner. Trolled under the Skyway and my buddy hooked up and thought he was hooked on the bridge until the fish turned away from the bridge, about 15 minutes later we brought a bonito in much to our dismay (after we were thinking it was a huge spanish or a medium king). Trolled for a while longer with no success, so we decided to anchor up over some structure we had found. 

Nothing happening, nothing happening, then all of a sudden WHAM! My buddy's reel is screaming and a fish jumps out of the water and throws the hook. He says "It's a cobia", I said "that's no "insert expletive here" cobia, that was a tarpon".. about 2 minutes later I have a hit and sure enough I've got a 60-70# tarpon on, problem is we're fishing with tackle that's no match for any tarpon over 15-20#, well I had mine on for a while longer, just long enough for him to jump 5 or 6 times and just about spool me before I busted him off. Pretty late in the year for the tarpon to be here, but it has been warm so they're still around. Hopefully more reports coming soon with snook and such and one of these days I'm gonna get another digital camera and I'll put some pics up.


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Great first post Dave (on the new forum)! Glad to hear you're floating now.Beef up that tackle and show us what a Tampa tarpon looks like! :takephoto


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Dave, Great to talk to ya last night and catch up. Glad you got the girl running and putting some scales and blood in the boat. I will just have to come down there and catch that Tarpon for ya..LOL!! Really, I need to plan a trip down there soon. Maybe hit my area..

You know how i hate cold weather fishing. Well getting up to go that is...LOL!

How long did you guy's bang on my door that day???LOL!

Good to hear from ya brother..


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Mark,

It might be better for both of us to make the trip so we can teach Spanky one final lesson. We both have whipped him in Northwest Waters, might as well follow him around and keep at it. I do believe his skills have eroded over the past couple years. 

Mike :bowdown


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## Spork (Oct 20, 2007)

Bring it on women. I only have to worry about Mark coming down though, Mike you're gonna be on lockdown for the next 18 years or so I figure.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Mike you're gonna be on lockdown for the next 18 years or so I figure. 

Now thats funny!


----------



## Angler Management (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice report. I moved here from Apollo Beach about 7 months ago. Try the mangroves around that area for some really nice Snook and Reds. Also if you head toward the Powerplant you might be able to get some really nice Cobia and Tarpon, thats where they all hang out during the winter because of the warm water discharge there, it might still be a little early but it's worth a shot. They have a manatee viewing center at the power plant if you go by car at the end of big bend rd. If you go there you'll see what i'm talking about. Hundreds of Tarpon, Countless Cobia, huge Jack Crevalle, Bull Reds, Snook, you name it. It's illegal to fish right at the discharge but not next to it on a boat.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Spork (10/24/2007)*Bring it on women. I only have to worry about Mark coming down though, Mike you're gonna be on lockdown for the next 18 years or so I figure.


Thats where you are wrong Dave!!!! I already have the go ahead, just have to work out dates w/ Mark. After being away from Clearwater for 14 years I will still make you my bitch. Like usual, I will catch and you will clean, again................:mmmbeer

Mike


----------

